# A Capella (?)



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie and wondering if you can tell me about "A Capella". If you have adopted a pup from them, can you share your experience with me? Thank you so much!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

MomZof3 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a newbie and wondering if you can tell me about "A Capella". If you have adopted a pup from them, can you share your experience with me? Thank you so much!


 I have not, but I have seen her website and I think she has very pretty dogs.


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

janettandamber said:


> I have not, but I have seen her website and I think she has very pretty dogs.


I think so too. I was hoping someone from SM can tell me about the breeder. Thanks for responding.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Never heard of her but she has gorgeous dogs. There is a female that she has called Winnie that her grandfather, Ch Marcris Blue Hill Fame is my CeeCee's Father. Winnie is gorgeous!!! I enjoyed looking at her website!!!


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Never heard of her but she has gorgeous dogs. There is a female that she has called Winnie that her grandfather, Ch Marcris Blue Hill Fame is my CeeCee's Father. Winnie is gorgeous!!! I enjoyed looking at her website!!!


Yay!! CeeCee's gorgeous and this definitely makes me feel good. She's been showing since 1991 and her pups have impressive pedigree. I need a lot of guidance from you experts.  All I want is a sweet dog I can cuddle with at night. hehehe


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I've always loved her dogs. But I don't know her personally and I don't think I've ever heard her on this forum before but maybe somebody knows her lines.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

ilovemymaltese said:


> I've always loved her dogs. But I don't know her personally and I don't think I've ever heard her on this forum before but maybe somebody knows her lines. *She's deff. reputable, judging by her website. I'd go for it!*


I'm curious what on her website tells you this? I see only one finished champion and that one does not appear have her kennel name.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> I'm curious what on her website tells you this? I see only one finished champion and that one does not appear have her kennel name.


Has pedigrees for all her dogs so that we can see them, which I was kind of impressed with _most_ of them but I know nothing of how breeding works.
I thought(until I read she has been breeding since 1991) that she was *new* to the showing/breeding world. It shows many of her younger dogs at shows. And she has two finished champs and many currently showing. Pups stay until 12 weeks. I have been looking at the website for awhile now and she keeps it up to date.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't go by just a website to determine reputation. One champion is not much for 19 yrs of breeding.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Cosy said:


> I wouldn't go by just a website to determine reputation. One champion is not much for 19 yrs of breeding.


Yup, I didn't see that before. I thought she was new(as in a couple years)... Where are you located MomZof3. I can find you another breeder hopefully near to you.


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

ilovemymaltese said:


> Yup, I didn't see that before. I thought she was new(as in a couple years)... Where are you located MomZof3. I can find you another breeder hopefully near to you.


I'm in San Francisco. Pat (Richileu?) has an older boy and so does Sheila that I am considering. Any thoughts? I do prefer an older pup if possible


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MomZof3 said:


> I'm in San Francisco. Pat (Richileu?) has an older boy and so does Sheila that I am considering. Any thoughts? I do prefer an older pup if possible


That is a MUCH better route for you to go then!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You can't go wrong with either of those breeders. (Richelue and MaltAngel) Both have dogs to die for.:wub:


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

Tina said:


> You can't go wrong with either of those breeders. (Richelue and MaltAngel) Both have dogs to die for.:wub:


Thanks Tina!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

MomZof3 said:


> I'm in San Francisco. Pat (Richileu?) has an older boy and so does Sheila that I am considering. Any thoughts? I do prefer an older pup if possible


Those are AWSOME breeders. Many members on this forum that have babies from them both.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

MomZof3 said:


> I'm in San Francisco. Pat (Richileu?) has an older boy and so does Sheila that I am considering. Any thoughts? I do prefer an older pup if possible


I only have had experiences with Sheila, but I've also heard wonderful things about Pat as well. I really don't think you could go wrong with either. I would meet both pups if you can and see which you click with. Though if you are anything like me, you'll fall in love with the first you meet and not be able to leave without him!


----------



## MomZof3 (Mar 30, 2010)

I will be visiting Sheila next week. The pup is currently 9 months, 5 1/4 lbs and measures 9"x9". Being I'm a newbie, I don't know if that is on the small or large size. Regardless, I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

The size sounds perfect to me. Sheila is wonderful. Have fun. 

My Cadie is from Sheila and I could not be happier with my girl.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

MomZof3 said:


> I will be visiting Sheila next week. The pup is currently 9 months, 5 1/4 lbs and measures 9"x9". Being I'm a newbie, I don't know if that is on the small or large size. Regardless, I can't wait to meet him.


Please take pictures if you can!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like two great options.:thumbsup::thumbsup: I bought Tyler when he was 8 months old and was so thrilled to get a pup who was over the really hard training period. I'm an empty nester and this worked so much better for me. And you get a real idea of exactly what they will look like and temperament at that age. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

MomZof3 said:


> I will be visiting Sheila next week. The pup is currently 9 months, 5 1/4 lbs and measures 9"x9". Being I'm a newbie, I don't know if that is on the small or large size. Regardless, I can't wait to meet him.


The Breed Standard for Maltese says "under 7 lbs, with from 4-6 lbs. preferred." It also says "Compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail." It says nothing about what the height/length should be. Different lines develop differently. Two nine month old puppies from two different lines could be vastly different. One could have a shorter back, shorter legs, fuller body while the other has longer legs, a longer back, more slender body. Some may not be equal yet in the ratio of length of leg to length of back because they are still growing. I realize that all of this is very new to you. I would encourage you to focus less on measurements and more on whether the overall appearance is pleasing to you and whether there is a connection between yourself and the breeder. No dog is poured into a mold, hence perfectly formed. If only!! So my advice is to meet some breeders and their dogs/puppies, keep an open mind, and look for the "click". By the way, I think the world of both Pat (Richelieu) and Sheila (MaltaAngels).

MaryH


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Somehow I missed this thread!  My Jax is from Pat and I just love him and think she is a great breeder. Sheila is also an incredibly nice person and has gorgeous pups! 

Did you get to meet them yet?


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in SF too!  Pat and Sheila are reputable breeders with beautiful dogs! Sheila is very nice but didn't have anything for me when I was looking.


----------

